# Nintendo wins in UK High Court case demanding that certain Switch piracy related sites be blocked



## SkittleDash (Sep 10, 2019)

When you win a court case to block websites. But then remember that 70% of people use VPN anyway.


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 10, 2019)

Nintendo, I hate you for protecting your property.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Glad to live in France...

Guys, use a VPN...

F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...


----------



## Mythical (Sep 10, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> When you win a court case to block websites. But then remember that 70% of people use VPN anyway.


yeah the whole thing seems kinda silly. That money spent on court could have been spent on stability


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 10, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> Nintendo, I hate you for protecting your property.**



**Sarcasm doesn't apply if the property is 20+ years old or hardly obtainable/unobtainable through legal/official ways.


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 10, 2019)

Honestly, don't really care about this, Nintendo has every right to do it, but I'm really not comfortable with the idea of having a court decision about blocking websites, is it a first in the UK? Because monitoring people is one thing, but choosing what they can access or not is another.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> **Sarcasm doesn't apply if the property is 20+ years old or hardly obtainable/unobtainable through legal/official ways.


those were R4 ds flashcards, they are for ds games they arent for n64 games lol, they dont have 20 years. you can easily find used ds games everywhere and the 3ds still native plays ds cards...


----------



## altorn (Sep 10, 2019)

Ritsuki said:


> Honestly, don't really care about this, Nintendo has every right to do it, but I'm really not comfortable with the idea of having a court decision about blocking websites, is it a first in the UK? Because monitoring people is one thing, but choosing what they can access or not is another.



well with Article 13 and all that shit, anything is possible now.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ritsuki said:


> Honestly, don't really care about this, Nintendo has every right to do it, but I'm really not comfortable with the idea of having a court decision about blocking websites, is it a first in the UK? Because monitoring people is one thing, but choosing what they can access or not is another.


The UK has a long history of blocking access to specific websites


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 10, 2019)

*Laughs in VPN*


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 10, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The UK has a long history of blocking access to specific websites


Well... Morally speaking, I totally understand why someone would want to block dangerous / illegal websites. But like every thing, where's the limit? Should we also block websites about chemistry because one could harm with this knowledge? Is it ok to block websites selling knifes because you can kill someone?


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 10, 2019)

took them long enough.
but why does everything seem to befall poor TX.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 10, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Glad to live in France...
> 
> Guys, use a VPN...
> 
> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...



It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!

Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ritsuki said:


> Well... Morally speaking, I totally understand why someone would want to block dangerous / illegal websites. But like every thing, where's the limit? Should we also block websites about chemistry because one could harm with this knowledge? Is it ok to block websites selling knifes because you can kill someone?


well in my country the internet providers block almost all movie streaming websites you need to use vpn or search for new ones.


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 10, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> well in my country the internet providers block almost all movie streaming websites you need to use vpn or search for new ones.


In my country, well I'd say it's a haven for every pirate, as ISPs don't give a damn about what you do, so long as you pay the bills.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 10, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...


homebrew =/= piracy

Homebrew can enable piracy, but homebrew is not piracy.


----------



## pedro702 (Sep 10, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> In my country, well I'd say it's a haven for every pirate, as ISPs don't give a damn about what you do, so long as you pay the bills.


well in my country the biggest internet providers also provide cable and streaming subscription themselves so it makes sence to block them for them xD.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm surprised this is only just now happening.

I wonder if they plan to pursue the eventual mirror sites or leave it at this.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
> Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!
> 
> Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.



- Homebrews are still a thing, i mean it's the main motivation of 99% of the hackers and exploit researchers in the scenes. Also, take a look at the Vita scene, homebrew Unity / other engines games are made regularly...

- Of course, a lot of people will use it for piracy but keep in mind that Homebrew =/= to piracy... Also some people just like to play on alternative servers, use mods, use great plugins or kips to make their console better, overclock...

- Yep, this is normal for Nintendo wanting to block piracy, but they're certainly protecting too much their IPs: Removing fangames (which btw should fall under fair use in most circumstances), not letting homebrew developpers...

- Ok, do some homebrews, but i will stay here to make sure you don't do anything wrong...


----------



## BvanBart (Sep 10, 2019)

Congrats for winning! Happy that some developers do something for their devices.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 10, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> - Yep, this is normal for Nintendo wanting to block piracy, but they're certainly protecting too much their IPs: Removing fangames (which btw should fall under fair use in most circumstances), not letting homebrew developpers...


As much as it sucks that fangames get taken down, It's important for companies like Nintendo to defend their IPs aggressively.

Otherwise thousands of clones of their content would pop up on the market.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 10, 2019)

I guess that's something...?

I'm sure people will use VPNs but it'll probably stop people who have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Ferris1000 (Sep 10, 2019)

If my provider starts to block any websites, i gonna cancel my contract immediately and stop paying them...I thought we are living in a free world...


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Sep 10, 2019)

This is stupid, they're fighting against the wrong sites. Those sites may be selling a solution that enables piracy, but they're not distributing pirated code (well, besides that of Atmosphere).

And normally I'm one of those people that hates SX OS, but this is ridiculous. If Nintendo wants to go after somebody it should be after that dark umbrella site, or the hbg shop, but not Team Xecuter.


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 10, 2019)

Thankfully, this court order only affects SX OS, but I wonder if the same will happen to Atmosphere and all other open-source CFW. If that's the case, it will just be legally impossible for those in the UK to download any kind of Switch CFW. I live in the United States and not the United Kingdom, so I have less to worry about.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 10, 2019)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> This is stupid, they're fighting against the wrong sites. Those sites may be selling a solution that enables piracy, but they're not distributing pirated code (well, besides that of Atmosphere).
> 
> And normally I'm one of those people that hates SX OS, but this is ridiculous. If Nintendo wants to go after somebody it should be after that dark umbrella site, or the hbg shop, but not Team Xecuter.


Well, Team Xecuter are an easy target. They have obfuscated keys in their CFW (which is illegal), their XCI solution is also illegal and copyrighted by Nintendo, etc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Worldblender said:


> Thankfully, this court order only affects SX OS, but I wonder if the same will happen to Atmosphere and all other open-source CFW. If that's the case, it will just be legally impossible for those in the UK to download any kind of Switch CFW. I live in the United States and not the United Kingdom, so I have less to worry about.


Don't worry, Atmosphere doesn't distribute copyrighted code and isn't a paid product. It won't be effected by this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Before someone inevitably comes and says "YoU'rE BiAsEd". No I am not biased this is the truth and it is why they have been hit by the court ruling.


----------



## Worldblender (Sep 10, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Well, Team Xecuter are an easy target. They have obfuscated keys in their CFW (which is illegal), their XCI solution is also illegal and copyrighted by Nintendo, etc.
> 
> Don't worry, Atmosphere doesn't distribute copyrighted code and isn't a paid product. It won't be effected by this.


I knew I made a good investment by sticking with open-source CFW. By being smart and not including non-free copyrighted code, that's where they shine. This is one of many cases where FOSS options reign supreme to the proprietary ones!


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Sep 10, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Don't worry, Atmosphere doesn't distribute copyrighted code and isn't a paid product. It won't be effected by this.
> 
> Before someone inevitably comes and says "YoU'rE BiAsEd". No I am not biased this is the truth and it is why they have been hit by the court ruling.



Don't be so sure of that. Atmosphere is hosted on GitHub, obviously Nintendo isn't going to have much luck going against a site that's primary function is distributing open source code and enabling developers to cooperate. BUT, they did manage to get freeShop kicked off of GitHub, getting projects like Tinfoil, Atmosphere, and ReiNX shut down is definitely within the realm of possibility. But I highly doubt it will happen, Nintendo's time would be better served going after actual piracy sites.


----------



## DAZA (Sep 10, 2019)

they are doing a lot to protect their company.. which is understandable considering if the switch flopped then nintendo would have been no more hardware wise.. or vanished

2 sides to the coin, depends on your outlook as to which story you read from the coin flip.. which are you?!

Heads: yay nintendo keep their IP longer to make more pokemon games lol

or 

Tails: the old sailing ship of firmware warez keeps sailing enough to watch to good ship nintendo sink


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2019)

fuck you Boris Johnson for blocking such websites. you made me cry..  *sips his tea*


----------



## Insane (Sep 10, 2019)

I just wonder if the 1.1.1.1 or 8.8.8.8 will solve the block for someone


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 10, 2019)

besides if they go after FOS cfw well they'll have hacktivist groups up their ass the day they do this i hope their network security is as strong as the AP mesures in the switch thats for sure


----------



## morvoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Well, good thing VPN's exist.  This can be easily bypassed.

What I'm worried about is that this will start with piracy websites and may eventually lead to gaming related websites that only discuss piracy topics being blocked.  Hmm, do we know any sites that fit that description?

People may say this is a good thing (especially if they hate team-xecuter), but is this where it ends or just the beginning of a horrible trend of silencing innocent sites?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 10, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...



Ha! "Homebrew"... You're not fooling anyone. It never ceases to amaze me that pirates pretend to have some form of moral high ground. I don't necessarily agree with the outcome, but the entitlement is ridiculous.


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ofc scumbags most dangle their penis over other people. ALL FORMS OF GOVERNMENT = EVIL


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 10, 2019)

You know, I'm not mad at all about this. If you advertise your device as enabling piracy of all the latest and greatest games, you're inevitably going to make a lot of people mad. I'm sure the investors and publishers were no happier about this than Nintendo, and that they were a big push for Nintendo taking action.

There is a good reason that even piracy-enabling tools in the homebrew scene are rarely outright stated as such, even when the people behind them are not against piracy, and in some cases are for it. It attracts unwanted attention. Those that do promote piracy enabling tools tend to do so with a bit more secrecy. And those that publicly promote piracy enabling tools inevitably end up like this, or worse. Xecuter got what was coming to them, and they have no one to blame but themselves.

Imagine if the scene groups all hosted their own releases on their own websites, had banners everywhere promoting their website for downloading free games and applications, and bought ads promoting their website. There would be an extensive background check done on their hosting service, they wouldn't last long and most likely would end up with a huge fine and some jail time, like has happened multiple times in the past with piracy related websites.
Of course hosting pirated content and advertising a way to play them isn't the same thing, but to the companies making the software, they are both equally bad.

Xecuter need to advertise their product somehow, but if you've seen the ads for DS flashcarts, I don't think any of them outright stated "play all the latest and greatest games for free", they were a bit more vague about it. People still found out about them and bought them in droves, so being this blatant isn't necessary to sell a product.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 10, 2019)

Nintendo, good job but it isnt going to resolve your problem, silly.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 10, 2019)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> BUT, they did manage to get freeShop kicked off of GitHub


Due to a false or at least extremely questionable claim (that the binary [because you can't report just the releases, only the entire repo] contained a trademark violation due to the "Nintendo 3DS" boot animation, yet they never once complained against Project_CTR's makerom which is the tool which contains said animation and inserts it on demand), and of course the project just moved on less prudish (ie non-American) hosting 



Ferris1000 said:


> If my provider starts to block any websites, i gonna cancel my contract immediately and stop paying them...I thought we are living in a free world...


Yeah, and they have taken advantage (albeit under external pressure) of their technical freedom of providing you with a service they configure, not you - too bad there are no practical alternatives to accessing "the main internet", huh?


----------



## rg (Sep 10, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> When you win a court case to block websites. But then remember that 70% of people use VPN anyway.



70% of people? Where did you get this figure from? Probably no more then 20% even understands the concept


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 10, 2019)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> Don't be so sure of that. Atmosphere is hosted on GitHub, obviously Nintendo isn't going to have much luck going against a site that's primary function is distributing open source code and enabling developers to cooperate. BUT, they did manage to get freeShop kicked off of GitHub, getting projects like Tinfoil, Atmosphere, and ReiNX shut down is definitely within the realm of possibility. But I highly doubt it will happen, Nintendo's time would be better served going after actual piracy sites.


Except, what grounds would Nintendo have on shutting down Atmosphere? They certainly would have SOME ground shutting down Reinx due to the bundling of FS and ES patches. But if they were going to do it. It would've been done by now.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 10, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> But then remember that 70% of people use VPN anyway.


what? no.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2019)

Man, if I hacked my Switch, I'd be upset too


----------



## Reecey (Sep 10, 2019)

The judgement makes a very interesting read, maybe others here from the UK should read it and take note!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2019)

Maybe now they'll be more softmod options that don't require dongles but I ain't holding out for that.


----------



## proffk (Sep 10, 2019)

Nintendo are well in there right to do this. This is just an extension of blocked sites in the UK like the torrents sites that were blocked a while ago. The strange thing is even free vpn providers can get around  any blocks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 10, 2019)

just use a VPN


----------



## Meler (Sep 10, 2019)

nintendos happy ending wining case will feature with new Mario Bros Game Gays Lords Lost Castle yay (not really),next step by unknown group will be hack it again and provide new domain etc.


----------



## 6adget (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't want to start a "free VPN Vs paid VPN" fight. Whatever works for you. I don't know why anyone would go online unless they are using a VPN. Even if you browse the safest websites. Most paid VPN's have more benefits other than hiding what you do online. I have been using PIA VPN for 3 years now. It works on my windows, Linux PC's, and even my smart TV's. It has a built in ad blocker, similar to the raspberry pi's Pihole. I can use it on up to 6 devices at the same time. Well worth the money.


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 10, 2019)

They are in the right. But I wanted them to drop gameware prices.
I'd certainly would like to have a nice big game library.
But them Switch games are quite pricey. Even the non Nintendo games.


----------



## Lodad (Sep 10, 2019)

Blocking websites when warez and roms are widely distributed through decentralized pop-up, fly-by-night methods anyway. Also what everyone said, VPNs....


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 10, 2019)

Cut off one head, two more take its place, piracy is an indomitable hydra.


----------



## Viri (Sep 10, 2019)

Chrisssj2 said:


> Ofc scumbags most dangle their penis over other people. ALL FORMS OF GOVERNMENT = EVIL


Nah. Without a functioning "evil" gov, you just get anarchy. Without a gov, pretty much everyone on this site would be dead in the first month.

Also, this is the UK, they block sites like crazy. You need an ID to watch porn(I think?), and if you call someone a faggot enough times on Twitter, Scotland Yard will kick your door in.

I don't think it's that big of a deal. If you live in the UK, you'd have to be crazy to not use a VPN.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 10, 2019)

Glad this doesn't affect me.


----------



## Robika (Sep 10, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Glad to live in France...
> 
> Guys, use a VPN...
> 
> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...


They are going for Team Xecutes because they are making money on the CFW.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Sep 10, 2019)

I get trying to protect your stuff, but like many have said this is really easy to circumvent, in the end it makes sense but also, do they gain anything (tangible, not a "could be") from doing this? is it to show game developers they are at least trying? (that's a good reason but ehhh...)


----------



## linuxares (Sep 10, 2019)

Sinon said:


> I get trying to protect your stuff, but like many have said this is really easy to circumvent, in the end it makes sense but also, do they gain anything (tangible, not a "could be") from doing this? is it to show game developers they are at least trying? (that's a good reason but ehhh...)


Most mom and pop doesn't know about sites like gbatemp. They visit some site that say SXOS is the best. They go to said site and they can't download anything and think it's dead. Then they probably won't buy it.


----------



## Fred Molyneux (Sep 10, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Well, Team Xecuter are an easy target. They have obfuscated keys in their CFW (which is illegal), their XCI solution is also illegal and copyrighted by Nintendo, etc.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The only reason they go after Team Xecuter is because they have hundreds of thousands of users. Atmo is big here, but it is scraps in the world piracy market. You ask any school kids what they use, 99.99% use SX OS, not Atmo. That's the only reason.
Still I am surprised a website that has no copyrighted material (i mean, no games or such) is being blocked in a democracy such as U.K.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 10, 2019)

Fred Molyneux said:


> The only reason they go after Team Xecuter is because they have hundreds of thousands of users. Atmo is big here, but it is scraps in the world piracy market. You ask any school kids what they use, 99.99% use SX OS, not Atmo. That's the only reason.
> Still I am surprised a website that has no copyrighted material (i mean, no games or such) is being blocked in a democracy such as U.K.


The software have copyrighted code so. Plus how they sell it like a piracy device.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 10, 2019)

Fred Molyneux said:


> a democracy such as U.K.


lol


Fred Molyneux said:


> You ask any school kids what they use, 99.99% use SX OS, not Atmo


You're sure? I thought they would go for the free options (annoying others on forums for support instead of doing their research), people without enough real money are unfortunately are the cheapest ones...
Sure SX still has reputation due to being the first to release while the competition was delayed due to stability and prudishness, but still...


----------



## Pj1980 (Sep 10, 2019)

Its Japan who started this originally they created laws to stop gambling in games as they class loot boxes as gambling they banned games with them game developers weren't happy. They argued cheat programs and devices should be covered under same rules as it can effect online play plus other people were making profit from there work specifically Japanese cheat businesses who pay some of the money they make into the government as taxes. They banned them as well. In last couple months the games that been coming out from Japan have been visual novels or games with extra easy mode. Even main stream games like rage 2 as cheats built in.


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 10, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Cut off one head, two more take its place, piracy is an indomitable hydra.


Hail Hydra.


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 10, 2019)

Again Nintendo is wasting time with courts to protect the switch, instead of making the switch worthy.


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 10, 2019)

Nothing to change..nothing really, if the person wants to download free games they will find ways to do it. Always going to be 2 heads of homebrew


----------



## cyn (Sep 10, 2019)

it's understandable as to why Nintendo took the aggressive route, as they do with almost everything else anyways, this time. 
people profiting off of something that enables piracy probably wasn't making them very happy.

that being said, it's sorta useless. the people interested in hacking their switch are the same people that probably know how to use a VPN.


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Sep 10, 2019)

xecuteros.com does not work anymore
*500 Server Error *


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Sep 10, 2019)

Fuck...Im not gonna be able to access Team Xecuters site for my updates anymore


----------



## Xanol (Sep 10, 2019)

They didn't even bother getting rid of any important sites that host actual game files. They just got rid of buying jigs and certain CFW. You can still get .nsp and .xci files in a crazy amount of places.


----------



## thekarter104 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy.



Yeah, that's sad. ROM hacks is a thing for me anyways. Newer Super Mario Bros. Wii and other Mario ROM Hacks. Mario Kart Wii CTGP.

Back in the PSP days, some homebrew games were really quality like TetriAbetes and ZeldaROTH, aswell as homebrew apps that turns your normal battery in an autoboot battery.
I had 3 pirated games if you count PS1 games as retro piracy lol and a PSP game that I didn't even finish half of it because I was too addicted to TetriAbetes lol.
I still haven't finished Chinatown Wars and I don't feel like playing it anymore anyways.

Also now that the Wii shop is closed, you have to pirate WiiWare and VC  XD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Boured (Sep 11, 2019)

I mean for piracy, makes sense. But blocking stuff isn't very fun.

VPN's are good tho.


----------



## Hephaestus (Sep 11, 2019)

What does this mean for people who bought SX OS?
Will they stop working on it now?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2019)

hopefully Nintendo can kill the new TX, they're like mosquitoes, provide no use and hurt everyone


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 11, 2019)

Multimegamander said:


> hopefully Nintendo can kill the new TX, they're like mosquitoes, provide no use and hurt everyone



That’s a bit harsh for the many SXOS users! 

Updates will be obtainable..


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 11, 2019)

Multimegamander said:


> hopefully Nintendo can kill the new TX, they're like mosquitoes, provide no use and hurt everyone



Yes, because <0.1 percent of SXOS users are totally hurting the majority of users and devs. Oh wait, not it they're not.  How much is Nintendo paying you to be their white knight?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes, because <0.1 percent of SXOS users are totally hurting the majority of users and devs. Oh wait, not it they're not.  How much is Nintendo paying you to be their white knight?


not the users, the devs


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 11, 2019)

brynthomas80 said:


> Its Japan who started this originally they created laws to stop gambling in games as they class loot boxes as gambling they banned games with them game developers weren't happy. They argued cheat programs and devices should be covered under same rules as it can effect online play plus other people were making profit from there work specifically Japanese cheat businesses who pay some of the money they make into the government as taxes. They banned them as well. In last couple months the games that been coming out from Japan have been visual novels or games with extra easy mode. Even main stream games like rage 2 as cheats built in.



yeah japan sure did shoot themselves in the foot with the Pokemon VGC by banning as a jailable offense cheating (while other countries continue to gen their mon cheating will always remain rampant in the VGC's as long as Pokemon are carefully genned for legality checks Japan will be at the bottom of the barrel every year from now on


----------



## ParzivalWolfram (Sep 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
> Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!
> 
> Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.


not like any of us are just here to port OSes to it. or are just trying to allow people who got a free switch to use it as a reasonable pc. or... y'know... emulators? utilities? Python? CVEs?

that's a very unreasonable assumption you made


----------



## CTR640 (Sep 11, 2019)

Expected it tho after they are chasing and taking down fans their videos for zero reason. Next time they'll drag anyone to the court who has Mario or Princess Peach tattoos on the butt cheeks.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 11, 2019)

I always thought stuff like this was weird, but I have some odd ideas (such as all games on a console being accessible for a subscription (or you can buy forever) and devs get paid based on the the time spent in that game. Example I payed ten bucks a month and played two games. Game a for 3 hours and game b for 7. Distribute royalties accordingly


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
> Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!
> 
> Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.



I see you’re point, but there’s the people that would never of purchased the game and download it to have a little look, end up appreciating the game and becoming a future customer


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2019)

maybe if the console was more stable piracy wouldnt be an issue
/s


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Sep 11, 2019)

tfw you have a VPN so you don't really give a crap about this


----------



## anhminh (Sep 11, 2019)

The best thing about living in third world country is no one give a shit about piracy.


----------



## KirovAir (Sep 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
> Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!
> 
> Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.



Thank you for a sensible reply in this thread.


----------



## xdarkmario (Sep 11, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> In my country, well I'd say it's a haven for every pirate, as ISPs don't give a damn about what you do, so long as you pay the bills.


as every country SHOULD BE! seriously im like DO YOU WANT YOUR MONEY OR NOT?? XD


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> Well, good thing VPN's exist.  This can be easily bypassed.
> 
> What I'm worried about is that this will start with piracy websites and may eventually lead to gaming related websites that only discuss piracy topics being blocked.  Hmm, do we know any sites that fit that description?
> 
> People may say this is a good thing (especially if they hate team-xecuter), but is this where it ends or just the beginning of a horrible trend of silencing innocent sites?


Silencing... Innocent sites?
you know, giving tools for piracy, or supporting piracy out right isn't exactly Innocent. Do I agree with the notion it shouldn't be blocked? Yes. But Innocent?! Yeah no.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

monkeyman4412 said:


> Silencing... Innocent sites?
> you know, giving tools for piracy, or supporting piracy out right isn't exactly Innocent.


 So you don't think GBAtemp is innocent when it comes to piracy?  This site doesn't contain pirated software, but it also doesn't exactly forbid piracy, or tools for piracy, all together.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 11, 2019)

If it's SX, then I'm good with it


----------



## goldensun87 (Sep 11, 2019)

It's funny because, the amount of money that companies like Nintendo allegedly lose from piracy, is far less than the amount of money they spend pursuing these lawsuits.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2019)

morvoran said:


> So you don't think GBAtemp is innocent when it comes to piracy?  This site doesn't contain pirated software, but it also doesn't exactly forbid piracy, or tools for piracy, all together.


Let me just say this. Nothing is black or white, it's shades of grey, and either that grey is darker or lighter. It's like the same face of a coin split into two. With the other face just a bit darker than other providing light light, light dark, dark light, and dark dark. Gbatemp is more on the light dark side, or the face of the coin that receives light, but has questionable things. With SX OS and pieces of Nintendo's code is more of a dark light than gbatemps light dark, but does not follow into the pure dark dark scheme. Not something that should absolutely be removed but is non the less morally incorrect to a degree.
To clarify,
light light means always good most of the time.
light dark means that it's good but rather questionable at times.
dark light means it's bad or goes against morals, but is not something people should never do or consider dependent on the situation/reasons(if you get lost on the double negative. I'm saying people should consider it as option under the right circumstances. Or should follow. Hacking and modding is a this grey area (not allowing piracy specifically, just in general))
dark dark is things that are completely awful in all ways socially morally and law and no situation would ever change it.
Course this is subjective, not objective.
Your likely asking why the distinction between gbatemp and SX OS. My answer is diversity to that.
SX OS primary goal is piracy, it sells and banks itself off of piracy.
While gbatemp definitely can provide tools for such things, it also provides news, homebrew, game discussions. And many other things that out weigh the darker shades the site would have if it was elusively hacking or piracy focused.
So do I think gbatemp is Innocent?
Not entirely, but not to blame. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Eleczoro (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks tories


----------



## linuxares (Sep 11, 2019)

98otiss said:


> maybe if the console was more stable piracy wouldnt be an issue
> /s


I know you made a joke. And of course it's true.. if Nvidia was more stable it wouldn't have happened this fast 



morvoran said:


> So you don't think GBAtemp is innocent when it comes to piracy?  This site doesn't contain pirated software, but it also doesn't exactly forbid piracy, or tools for piracy, all together.


Gbatemp however do not host said material. Piracy tools itself aren't illegal, but the usage of them is. It's a reason why we are a bit fast on pulling the gun on what might be considered copyright/illegal since it's a gray area in some places. We wish to keep the site active both for us but for you as well.

Plus this website doesn't earn money. Last time I spoke about economy with @Costello. More or less 100% of all ads and patreon keeps the site up and running. Not one single person have the site as their mainjob but it's just a hobby.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 11, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Glad to live in France...
> 
> Guys, use a VPN...
> 
> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...


Eh, SX has pretty much always marketed itself as a piracy device.


----------



## Inaurata_Sharps (Sep 11, 2019)

Sinon said:


> I get trying to protect your stuff, but like many have said this is really easy to circumvent, in the end it makes sense but also, do they gain anything (tangible, not a "could be") from doing this? is it to show game developers they are at least trying? (that's a good reason but ehhh...)


Typically, lawsuits like this are more about making the person you're suing go bankrupt from legal fees, more so than fighting for actual legislation or compensation. Nintendo can afford lawyers, but a considerably smaller entity like TX might not be able to, at least not for the entirety of a suit that can take literal years to come to a conclusion. Their hope is probably more that TX will have to double their prices to make their money back, thereby discouraging future customers, than the very minor hit their site traffic will take from having it banned in one country. Or just drain them completely so they can't afford manufacturing or hosting anymore.


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 11, 2019)

And what gain will this have when all they have to do is register under a new name.


----------



## robbros (Sep 11, 2019)

sx.xecuter.com is already blocked in italy. it's been months.


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 11, 2019)

robbros said:


> sx.xecuter.com is already blocked in italy. it's been months.


You haven't immediately disqualified default DNS servers back in the mid 2000s when pretty much all italian ones started redirecting nonexisting domains to ads?


----------



## Alex4nder001 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nintendo, fuck you and your lawsuits.


----------



## robbros (Sep 11, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> You haven't immediately disqualified default DNS servers back in the mid 2000s when pretty much all italian ones started redirecting nonexisting domains to ads?



no I've never thought of that actually, i only did it on consoles to prevent updates etc. which DNS do you recommend and what does it change?


----------



## Ryccardo (Sep 11, 2019)

(off topic)


robbros said:


> no I've never thought of that actually, i only did it on consoles to prevent updates etc. which DNS do you recommend and what does it change?


All the 3 major 3rd party ones (google, cloudflare, opendns) are good for avoiding national censorship (and the first 2 I mentioned never considered redirecting not-found results, which would be a flagrant violation of the expected output of a DNS query)
On mobile (you usually need root to change nameservers for wwan on most phone OSes) it also means you don't have access to those premium webpages only possible with the operator's collusion you never asked for


----------



## Essometer (Sep 11, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Glad to live in France...
> 
> Guys, use a VPN...
> 
> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...


Sure, “Homebrew”.


----------



## wiewiec (Sep 11, 2019)

Seems only Nintendo spend their money for this kind of crap, but allowing them do more thing could impact negative to homebrew community. I mostly do not card since I have VPN, but problem exists.


----------



## AceX (Sep 11, 2019)

Court case is just money down the drain. I think if you don't know how to use a VPN or proxy, you probably weren't able to mod your switch in the first place.

Edit: Never post and then read the comments. I feel like a parrot.


----------



## isoboy (Sep 11, 2019)

AceX said:


> Court case is just money down the drain. I think if you don't know how to use a VPN or proxy, you probably weren't able to mod your switch in the first place.



I was.


----------



## AceX (Sep 11, 2019)

isoboy said:


> I was.


I don't even know what to say to that.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 11, 2019)

Heh. Did not expect to see TPMs escape technical word limbo. Also the phrasing in the statement really really rubs me the wrong way for reasons I am not entirely clear on right now.

Anyway not happy about this and I think this is a bad precedent. That said the UK has a history of those when it comes to this sort of thing.

Hopefully TX will set up a nice little deep web setup, or join the list of a million mirrors that the torrent sites do.


----------



## K3N1 (Sep 11, 2019)

At least more mature adult sites are still okay to view


----------



## weatMod (Sep 11, 2019)

altorn said:


> well with Article 13 and all that shit, anything is possible now.


Not like it made any difference though , the  UcucK is fukt  either way anyhow.

Oi mate you got a loicence for that whisk?


----------



## isoboy (Sep 11, 2019)

AceX said:


> I don't even know what to say to that.



In my country our ISP's aren't issuing warnings for anything as far as I'm aware. I download whatever I want. I've hacked, modded, yaddayadda and I don't have a clue how to set up a vpn as I've never needed to or even attempted. It's not an issue for me.


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Sep 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> The UK has a long history of blocking access to specific websites


And monarchs claiming France...


----------



## TheZander (Sep 11, 2019)

If im in the us but use a vpn that's based out of the uk will i still be able to visit the sites? When does this all take effect? I'm going to start screenshoting everything i can on those sites for the people in Britain who might need them. 

So if anyone from the Britain or UK gets blocked and would like to look at a link just pm me and I'll send you a screenshot of i hopefully already made it


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 11, 2019)

i dunno if some Nintendo staffs are still living under the rock


----------



## linuxares (Sep 11, 2019)

People really don't understand how cooperations must protect their intrests? It's common, even Sony and Microsoft does it. Sony goes after people claming to sell hacked PS4s on ebay for example. They explicitly go after people that claim it's for piracy. As I said earlier mom and pop won't go to GBAtemp and set things up. SXOS is simple and easy to use. That's what it sell on. So if it's blocked, they will think the device is useless. Because you and me know how a VPN or alternative DNS works. Doesn't mean the big mass does. It simply don't. I for example don't know a lot about cars. I want my car to go from A to B and if I want something major fixed, I let my mechanic fix it. He knows more tricks probably than I do. Can I look it up? Sure if I know what to look for. Same is with hacks etc. The average person don't know.


----------



## morvoran (Sep 11, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Gbatemp however do not host said material. Piracy tools itself aren't illegal, but the usage of them is. It's a reason why we are a bit fast on pulling the gun on what might be considered copyright/illegal since it's a gray area in some places. We wish to keep the site active both for us but for you as well.


I understand all that.  What I said would be more clear if you read my first post and the post I was replying to as that would put my post you replied to in context. 
I was not implying that GBAtemp is a piracy site, but it could be seen as one if these internet censoring laws grow and cover a more broader sense of the term.  Just mentioning team-xecuter and posting a review or details of it's Switch hacking software could trigger Nintendo to go after this site for piracy in the future then.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> Seems only Nintendo spend their money for this kind of crap, but allowing them do more thing could impact negative to homebrew community. I mostly do not card since I have VPN, but problem exists.


I'd argue that this is actually good for the homebrew community. The majority of devs hate TX anyway and will probably rejoice the day they fall.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, this is an issue with piracy. Not emulators/games/applications.


----------



## wiewiec (Sep 11, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> I'd argue that this is actually good for the homebrew community. The majority of devs hate TX anyway and will probably rejoice the day they fall.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also, this is an issue with piracy. Not emulators/games/applications.



Yes... now TX and next Atmosphere... blocking it is bad sign


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Sep 11, 2019)

First the porn sites and now this! Why don’t they just block the whole internet!!! Like in North Korea  

There’s a lot of worse sites so why not block them also...but hey this in Nintendo and the UK courts!!!!


----------



## MasterZoilus (Sep 11, 2019)

This is just like piratebay and kickass torrents.  So they block THOSE names, all those sites will just have new names/sites with "new ownership" and they'll still be around. I mean KA and PB are STILL here and companies just gave up trying to fight them, because they will just rise up again with a slightly different name with another group of people running them. Hell ,  even emuparadise still works with a work-around.


----------



## Grmmish (Sep 11, 2019)

I like how they blocked SX OS sites...
But SX OS sites do not actually sell anything to you at all... The software you get from they is pretty useless without the device. XD

The resellers is where all of the shadowy products are. XD


----------



## WiikeyHacker (Sep 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
> Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!
> 
> Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.


reading thismade me laugh thanks for that.


----------



## Viri (Sep 11, 2019)

I honestly don't like the idea of ISPs blocking a website for any reason. It should be up to the domain to remove nono sites like that. The only job ISPs should have is to take me to x website, and that's all. If this happened in the US, I'd be pretty pissed. I know I can get around it pretty easy with a VPN or w/e. But, it's the principle of the matter!

 One moment the ISP blocks piracy sites, the next moment, we have the Great Firewall of China in the US! I don't like to give the ISPs even an inch.

But hey, this is the UK. You seen that Watch Dogs 3 game play? Yeah, that's probably their future, with, or without Brexit.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> Yes... now TX and next Atmosphere... blocking it is bad sign


Atmosphere won't be blocked... please tell me what grounds Nintendo would have in blocking that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Grmmish said:


> I like how they blocked SX OS sites...
> But SX OS sites do not actually sell anything to you at all... The software you get from they is pretty useless without the device. XD
> 
> The resellers is where all of the shadowy products are. XD


It'll stop you from getting the CFW in the first place though (unless they start using proxies).


----------



## Grmmish (Sep 11, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Atmosphere won't be blocked... please tell me what grounds Nintendo would have in blocking that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



*Nintendo doesn't block Atmosphere even though they hate homebrew and anything that can open the door to piracy as well*


*Nintendo blocks fan made games even if they are breaking no fair use laws*

IDK.... sounds like quite the "Ground" to me.... XD


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> *Nintendo doesn't block Atmosphere even though they hate homebrew and anything that can open the door to piracy as well*
> 
> 
> *Nintendo blocks fan made games even if they are breaking no fair use laws*
> ...


You really don't know what you're talking about.

1. Since Atmosphere doesn't enable piracy directly it can't get blocked. Also the homebrew applications (if illegal) doesn't matter in this case also as it doesn't get bundled in directly.

2. Fan games is completely irrelevant to this.

So, I'll ask you again. What grounds does Nintendo have to blocking Atmosphere?


----------



## Grmmish (Sep 11, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> You really don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> 1. Since Atmosphere doesn't enable piracy directly it can't get blocked. Also the homebrew applications (if illegal) doesn't matter in this case also as it doesn't get bundled in directly.
> 2. Fan games is completely irrelevant to this.
> So, I'll ask you again. What grounds does Nintendo have to blocking Atmosphere?



I think you miss my point. I'm not saying Atmosphere enables piracy.
It was a joke, but my point was if Nintendo can block Fan games, which is actually not in any way something they should be blocking BUT THEY DO, then I think their "Grounds" is simply protecting their IP.
Whether it means someone making fan games, fan exploits, fan homebrew, fan modification of their systems...
So, yes. If you saw my point I think as far as the joke went, it's pretty relevant to push my point.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

Grmmish said:


> I think you miss my point. I'm not saying Atmosphere enables piracy.
> It was a joke, but my point was if Nintendo can block Fan games, which is actually not in any way something they should be blocking BUT THEY DO, then I think their "Grounds" is simply protecting their IP.
> Whether it means someone making fan games, fan exploits, fan homebrew, fan modification of their systems...
> So, yes. If you saw my point I think as far as the joke went, it's pretty relevant to push my point.


Except... there's no IP to block here. You're missing my point again.

If Nintendo was truly in their right to block homebrew or CFW itself they would've sent a DMCA takedown notice to the Atmosphere GitHub or that homebrew software GitHub page by now. But notice they haven't because they can't.

So let me ask you for a third time now. What grounds does Nintendo have to blocking Atmosphere?


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Sep 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's so adorable kids still use the homebrew excuse. Homebrew is basically dead these days. 99% of people just use it for piracy. You're actually braindead if you're too stupid to understand why a company would wish to slow down piracy for their flagship device.
> Oh nooo Nintendo why are you protecting your IPs from people who wish to steal it?!
> 
> Do me a favour, leave your front door unlocked so I can come use some homebrew in your house (and leave with all the valuables of course). Apparently you think that's fine and dandy.


I understand that however them blocking flashcarts could cause problems once ds carts become uncommon
I think people are more concerned for what nintendo's next step is, they already nuked rom sites for 5 gen and older games what if they go after older stuff (I know nes games can be found in 2 seconds but you understand my point)


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 11, 2019)

Daily reminder if you support Nintendo by buying their products you support them doing this.

Microsoft, Sony, Stream, etc, etc. Do not waste their time, money or man power on trying to police the internet because they know it can be used better elsewhere.


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

MrCokeacola said:


> Daily reminder if you support Nintendo by buying their products you support them doing this.


That's a good thing. It means that pirates don't get to profit from illegal code and it won't effect the homebrew community at all. So win win?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 11, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> That's a good thing. It means that pirates don't get to profit from illegal code and it won't effect the homebrew community at all. So win win?


True, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Grmmish (Sep 11, 2019)

Essasetic said:


> Except... there's no IP to block here. You're missing my point again.
> 
> If Nintendo was truly in their right to block homebrew or CFW itself they would've sent a DMCA takedown notice to the Atmosphere GitHub or that homebrew software GitHub page by now. But notice they haven't because they can't.
> 
> So let me ask you for a third time now. What grounds does Nintendo have to blocking Atmosphere?



Never said what they were doing was something those being taken to court can't fight back and win on. Just saying they really have no ground. I see you point. And my point is you can't really block Fan games. But they do it and people don't fight back. And if you don't fight back then sure. Anyone can take legal action on you even if it isn't really lawful.
They aren't really in the right to remove Atmosphere. Just like they aren't really in the right to remove fan games. (Which they do.) along with a lot of other things they really aren't in the right/have the grounds to do but they do it anyway. ._.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 11, 2019)

Daily reminder the legal system in the UK is the laughing stock of the rest of the planet
 WARNING: opening this spoiler can literally get you thrown into prison in the UK


Spoiler


----------



## Essasetic (Sep 11, 2019)

weatMod said:


> Daily reminder the legal system in the UK is the laughing stock of the rest of the planet
> WARNING: opening this spoiler can literally get you thrown into prison in the UK
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ah, Count Dankula the Scottish legend. BBC did a documentary on him recently and it proves how ridiculous and idiotic the media and some of the left wing people truly are.


----------



## Pj1980 (Sep 12, 2019)

The way things are going the only games people will be buying will be pc games as they will be only games we will be able to edit. The Xbox one doesn't let you copy saves to usb, the switch as removed the exploit from newer models cpu ( with what I understand they flashed the CPU on a hardware level but as it's same CPU with the exploit it might be possible to flash the exploit back into CPU) and PS4 each new firmware they add new save encryption so effects anyone with save wizard or cyber gadget until it's cracked


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 12, 2019)

I'll just use tor I can access whatever the fuck I want


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 16, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> Nintendo, I hate you for protecting your property.



Im down wit OPP



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NoNAND said:


> took them long enough.
> but why does everything seem to befall poor TX.


I think it’s because tx has a paid device to enable homebrew. Nothing was mentioned about atmosphere.

Also, if 70% of people use VPN, then I guess this will only effect 30%.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 17, 2019)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Glad to live in France...
> 
> Guys, use a VPN...
> 
> F**k Nintendo for doing everything to screw homebrews...



I do!


----------

